# 2 parlor hens for adoption



## Lcutie36 (Mar 1, 2009)

i have 2 parlor roller hens for adoption. 10 dollar homing fee. 50 dollars for box and shipping. grand total of 60 dollars.

yellow hen 2006 and deroy hen 2007.

no extra cock birds.

thank you.
email me at [email protected]

i don't come here often, give me a email if interested.


----------

